# What's the difference between sweet & hot paprika?



## carnivore (Apr 2, 2003)

I use paprika a LOT, but many times, i see the distinction "sweet paprika" or "hot paprika" in my recipes.
I don't know about you guys, but at all the grocery stores i shop at, they only have "Paprika".
So, 2 questions:
1)  Where do you get "sweet" or "hot" paprika?
2)  If it's just labeled "Paprika", does that mean that it's a combination of the two, or that it is one or the other?
thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 3, 2003)

Being Hungarian and all you'd think I'd know my Paprika!! LOL

I don't really know if plain paprika is a combination - I know I have sweet Hungarian in my cabinets now - and I know hot paprika is hot, a little goes a long way!

Now I'm going to have to do some investigation!


----------



## Essie (Apr 3, 2003)

*Paprika*

You can buy both hot and regular paprika at penzeys.com or thespicehouse.com.


----------



## oldcoot (Apr 3, 2003)

Carnivore, this web site gives a lengthy and detailed dissertation on all aspects of Paprika - more than anyone needs to know.

http://www-ang.kfunigraz.ac.at/~katzer/engl/generic_frame.html?Caps_ann.html

In glancing through it, I got the impression that most paprika is ground from dried Bell peppers, but that a number of other peppers are used, giving a wide range of sweet or hot paprikas.

Chiles seem to have originated in the Western Hemisphere and were transplanted ot Europe and Asia.  Hungary has a climate appropriate for their version of the Bell pepper, giving rise to the fame of Hungareian Paprika.


----------



## carnivore (Apr 4, 2003)

*thanks*

good info--thanks guys.
i can now order rare spices online & write a dissertation on Paprika


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 1, 2004)

This is what I use and I find it very good. They have a sweet one too. I use these in chili along with cumin and red pepper. 

http://www.farawayfoods.com/paprika.html


----------



## LMJ (Aug 4, 2004)

I like to use the sweet stuff myself. I just add a little crushed red pepper to the recipe if I need more heat. 

The real Hungarian stuff like Pride of Szeged is a MUST. The South American or Spanish stuff just doesn't taste the same. Maybe Romanian, Serbian or Croation might be the same just as a function of geography, I dunno.


----------



## kyles (Aug 7, 2004)

To ring the changes, there is also smoked parika, which is divine in soups and casseroles. We can't get liquid smoke in these here parts, so I search for anything with a smoky flavour. I found some hickory smoked salt the other day, and that is also delicious.


----------

